# AutoCad 2009



## TouchDown (Jun 25, 2009)

Is it just me, or do software companies make a lot of money with required retraining when their interfaces change so significantly.

AutoCad 2009's interface is to alien to the previous version that I had (2004?), that it's basically like the difference of MSOffice 2004 vs. 2007.

I'm sure it has nice features, but must I relearn everything? The company will pay and distribute some of the nicer software, but forget it when it comes to training. Now I will spend days hunt and pecking.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 25, 2009)

^ I do quite a bit in ACAD 09 with the Civil 3D package.

Basic linework and commands are the same, and the toolbars are pretty similar. But the overall package is completely different than Land Development Desktop, its predecessor. The nice thing is everything stays in one file, no more separate cogo, zz, etc. folders.

You really do need to relearn most of the higher functions from the ground up. It's a pain, but worth it, because the new version is much more automated and dynamic than the older one. Profiles, surfaces, pipes, etc. all change on the fly as opposed to having to redo everything whenever something changes.

The other thing is that its pretty front end intensive. Most of the work is spent setting up setting or a template, but once you have that done, you can pretty much plug and chug the next time around.

I spent a week learning how to set up surfaces based on point files given to me by a surveyor. It was a major pain in the ass, but everytime this guy gives me data now, I can bring it all on with the appropriate layers, symbols, etc. It even knows which points are ground shots for building a surface as opposed to top of walls, etc.

It was a real struggle but I think beneficial in the end because to me it is superior to the older setup.


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree with you.... we get so used to older versions that when newer software comes out and can actually slow us down for a while. Like the MS Office that you mentioned... also XP to Vista, etc. I'm not a big fan of AutoCad.... takes too much time and use of the keyboard to do simple things.... I think an expert in AutoCad being timed sitting next to an expert in Microstation doing the same drawing would lose everytime. At least in my opinion.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 26, 2009)

I also use AutoCAD frequently and would consider myself an advanced user. But I disagree that you have to relearn the program because the interface has changed between versions. The user can completely change and customize the interface, and you can spend under an hour to remove the ribbon and make it look just like what you were used to in the 2004 version. Yes there are new features that you should spend some time learning since they may improve you proficiency, but you should have no loss of productivity since all the commands you were used to can still be used in 2009.

It is not that hard to customize the interface and the AutoDesk website has many tutorials to help you out.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jun 26, 2009)

We just fired up 2010 a month ago...if you didnt like like '08 or '09 you really wont like 2010...its slow as hell and memory intensive interface is a little nicer...but dont get in a hurry trying to do something with it


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 26, 2009)

^They got a new computer for me when I started here since they knew I was a CAD user and they just upgraded to '09 to satisfy the requirements of a client we were doing a lot of work for.

We had to upgrade the memory before we even installed it to make it halfway responsive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

The last time that I really had to roll up my sleeves to use an AutoCAD product was AutoCAD R.13 if that tells you just how long!!! I am also using AutoCAD 2009 (LT version) - I find myself having to really put in some time/effort to become reacquainted with the program.

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 28, 2009)

TranspoVA said:


> We just fired up 2010 a month ago...if you didnt like like '08 or '09 you really wont like 2010...its slow as hell and memory intensive interface is a little nicer...but dont get in a hurry trying to do something with it


Try using Revit 2010 with a large central file and about 7 engineers accessing it at the same time. It takes us about 15 minutes to save.


----------



## Fluvial (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm using 2007 LT. Y'all are scaring me with this stuff about 2010 !


----------



## MGX (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry guys but I don't like '09. I think Autodesk is caught up in releasing a new product every year and the ribbon is terrible; yes I know it can be changed but icons never were a problem for myself since I started using autocad release 13 and most commands I use the keyboard for anyways. Change is not always progress.


----------



## goodal (Sep 8, 2009)

I have used autocad several hours everyday for the past 8 years. IMO there is no reason to release a version every year except to make the previous ones outdated. We have purchased the deal where you get the new program every year instead of buying the whole thing every three years or so to try and save some $$. ACAD knows they've got the market cornered and are squeezing it for all its worth. Yes the ribbon sucks in 09/10 but you can change it to ACAD classic with the click of a button (which i have done). They do come up with some cool stuff each release (spell checker, area indicator) but they could just put those few things in an update instead of a whole new version.


----------



## chaocl (Sep 9, 2009)

I am using AutoCad 2009 and you can switch the screen to classic view.....The lower right corner there is a button called "Workspace Switiching" and you can switch to the old way of looking thing!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

chaocl said:


> I am using AutoCad 2009 and you can switch the screen to classic view.....The lower right corner there is a button called "Workspace Switiching" and you can switch to the old way of looking thing!!!!!


Sweet!! Thanks for the tip! lusone:

JR


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 19, 2009)

badal said:


> I have used autocad several hours everyday for the past 8 years. IMO there is no reason to release a version every year except to make the previous ones outdated. We have purchased the deal where you get the new program every year instead of buying the whole thing every three years or so to try and save some $$. ACAD knows they've got the market cornered and are squeezing it for all its worth. Yes the ribbon sucks in 09/10 but you can change it to ACAD classic with the click of a button (which i have done). They do come up with some cool stuff each release (spell checker, area indicator) but they could just put those few things in an update instead of a whole new version.


but software 'engineers' gots to get paid too!


----------

